# ROOT Thunderbolt



## 9volt321 (Jun 27, 2011)

I followed this guide http://www.thunderbo...11-605-9-a.html
and when I booted into hBoot and it went to check the update it said no image file.
I tried re-downloading it and getting it from a different website/host
I am on the 2.11.605.9 and have hBoot 1.500, is there another way to downgrade so I can root and get S-Off?


----------



## 9volt321 (Jun 27, 2011)

Never mind, I used this to get revolutionary to work with 605.9 http://www.cd-net.net/dev/Joomla/index.php/projects/htc-thunderbolt-hacking


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for this info. I just rooted my brothers Thunderbolt so he could use it to tether and it worked like a charm.


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link as good so far incase if I screwed up my TB so I don't have to pay any one to root my phone I rooted many but the way the TB root was difficult to me but thanks for the info

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

